# Dogs and worried wife seeks advice on move to SA



## shewolf48 (Oct 24, 2012)

Dear all

My husband has just been offered a UK contract to be based in Johannesburg. His work will involve him travelling all around Africa for possibly three years.

My dilemma is that after he moves out there, i can follow with our two much loved dogs. I have the choice of living anywhere in the South (so long as the purse strings stretch) and know that i could possibly get a nice place for around a £1000 month.

Should we look for a secure gated location, or would Cape Town be better and safer? My other fear is for our two dogs. I have heard awful stories out pet dogs being poisoned in Johannesburg. Is there anywhere reasonably safe for us to live?

Yes, i'm a coward, but my small dog is like a child to me (sad woman i know) and i would want to keep both our dogs safe. Vets? Taking pets home to UK after?Maybe there are areas where there are good communities and support?

I am so looking forward to seeing the diverse wildlife and meeting new people, the food and the culture; it would be such a shame if i can't relax about it?

Any help or advice would be most welcome? xx


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi 

Taking your dogs with you is expensive but easy enough. i would recomend the use of an agent to make arrangments for you.

A point to consider is that your dogs will need to go on to quarantine on return to uk for 6 months.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

£1000 pm for rental is very little.

Not sure what you will get for that.


----------



## mdeb2008 (Oct 29, 2012)

£1000 a month will get you a palace in the Eastern Cape with a sea view and swimming pool, in Cape Town it will get you a 2 bed flat in a reasonable area,
much the same in Johannesburg.

It depends what you want and what you need. Get in touch with some estate agents to find prices of rental properties, and look at the various areas available.

Johannesburg and Cape Town are not the only decent places to live in South Africa.

I am from Port Elizabeth and loved living there. But if you live in London then Port Elizabeth would probably appear small to you.
:clap2:


Good Luck


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

mdeb2008 said:


> £1000 a month will get you a palace in the Eastern Cape with a sea view and swimming pool, in Cape Town it will get you a 2 bed flat in a reasonable area,
> much the same in Johannesburg.
> 
> It depends what you want and what you need. Get in touch with some estate agents to find prices of rental properties, and look at the various areas available.
> ...


 That is about R13, 000 per month. 

Suppose it depends on where you live in any city in SA, but it is not a lot of money.


----------



## mdeb2008 (Oct 29, 2012)

Johanna said:


> That is about R13, 000 per month.
> 
> Suppose it depends on where you live in any city in SA, but it is not a lot of money.


I have just returned from Port Elizabeth having spent 4 weeks on holiday there.
I rented a 1 bedroom cottage in Targetkloof (Good Area) for R3200 per month. This included my own lock up parking behind electronic gates and my own private garden.

The cottage was fully furnished and equiped. It was cleaned once a week with linen and towels changed. It included all utilities. It did not include Satelite TV or Internet. But I managed with my phone and watched the SABC for a couple of hours a day.

I hired a car for £2875 for 17 days which included CDW and unlimited mileage. 

I flew Birmingham to Johannesburg - Then Johannesburg Port Elizabeth return. 

In total I spent £1,300. I had a great time and felt that I wasn't scrimping.

R13,000 can be plenty and some people don't even earn that - let alone pay
that for rent. Good old Port Elizabeth I can't wait to come home for good.
:clap2::clap2:

NB: My niece in Wales works for the council and earns £1300.00 a month before tax and deductions.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

mdeb2008 said:


> I have just returned from Port Elizabeth having spent 4 weeks on holiday there.
> I rented a 1 bedroom cottage in Targetkloof (Good Area) for R3200 per month. This included my own lock up parking behind electronic gates and my own private garden.
> 
> The cottage was fully furnished and equiped. It was cleaned once a week with linen and towels changed. It included all utilities. It did not include Satelite TV or Internet. But I managed with my phone and watched the SABC for a couple of hours a day.
> ...


We rent out a house in a small town for a lot more than that.

How could you do it all on £1300 if your car hire was more than that? 

You certainly had a very cheap holiday!


NB... not sure what your niece in Wales's salary has to do with rent in SA?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

And yes, you are correct, PE is a lot cheaper than Jhb!


Good night!


----------



## mdeb2008 (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry Oops - Car Hire should be in Rands. 

I mentioned my nieces salary - because when I was in Port Elizabeth everyone there seems
to think that salaries in the UK are so much higher - its not always the case.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

mdeb2008 said:


> Sorry Oops - Car Hire should be in Rands.
> 
> I mentioned my nieces salary - because when I was in Port Elizabeth everyone there seems
> to think that salaries in the UK are so much higher - its not always the case.


  



Hope you will come for another visit and make sure that you are able to visit the Kruger National Park etc!

:focus:


----------

